# Kershew Chive alternative?



## joar (Mar 21, 2014)

I want i really small EDC knife to attach to my keychain. I already have a Kershaw Scallion in my jacket as a EDC, but I want a even smaller knife to have with me at all times.


The Kershew chive seems perfect to me, but it's ridiculously expensive to order that knife to Sweden where I live (often knife $40, shipping $40).


*So, now I need suggestions for other good, small knifes *I can search for and still not ruin my poor student economy. The chive isn't too expensive generally, but I seriously can't find anyt good places to buy from.


Thanks a lot! 

/joar


----------



## ZNickey (Mar 21, 2014)

The Chive is a great design...there are not really any knives in that exact class that I know of. There are ones similar, but not super similar given how unique the Chive is (and how many different patents it has!) The only downside to the Chive is that most models use a steel that dulls pretty quickly. Luckily, there are some alternatives (and limited ed Chive models in higher end steel).

The knife that most sticks out to me is the Spyderco Dragonfly. Size-wise, it is a bit larger, but an economical knife in a fantastic stainless steel. With a bigger and more ergonomic handle, it is still small but is better for heavier tasks and gives a lot more control. Plus the flat ground blade is fantastic for almost any work it could see. I've given this knife to Chive/Scallion users who have taken to it and never looked back. It is super easy to open, and despite not being assisted, I think it is even easier to operate than the Chive/Leek. Given Spyderco is one of the most popular brands, you can likely find it locally (in the US, stores like Walmart carries them in-store and online.)

A less expensive Spyderco is the Ambitious...a good knife for the price, but the steel on the Dragonfly is a huge improvement as is the blade design (the Dragonfly will last a lifetime, especially the G10 handled models.)

If $75-100 USD is an acceptable price, the Pro-Tech Sprint automatic is almost identical size, but uses a flagship knife steel and a fantastic blade design. It's my favorite 2 inch folder and a lot of knife for the money (not sure if autos are legal where you are at).

CRKT makes numerous models in the size of the Chive that mimic some of the design, but of inferior quality and I would say avoid these.

The SOG Flash, a few Mantis models, KaBar Mini Dozier, Byrd Robin, Spyderco Manbug/Ladybug, Svord models with CARBON blades, Boker Subcoms/Nanos, Buck Rush, Cold Steel TUFF, and SOG Twitch are other models I can think of that may fit the criteria. However, IMHO, the Spyderco Dragonfly is a dramatically better knife than the others listed.


----------



## 8steve88 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi there joar.
Give Heinnie Haynes a phone call, International # +44 1446 722500 Email: [email protected] Heinnie Haynes
They will tell you about shipping etc. and have a very good range of knives and other items. I have dealt with them for years and I'm constantly amazed at the high quality of the service they give.
If you want high quality at low prices then look at the Chinese brands, SanRenMu and Enlan are my personal favourites and there should be a knife in their ranges to suit your needs.
There's the Spyderco Bug series, Bug, Honeybee And Grasshopper along with the Kiwi3 and the new ClipiTools but they are more expensive and still made in China, alongside SanRenMu's or so I've read.
Stick SanRenMu into a search engine and you'll get a good idea where to buy. Small locking, Sanrenmu GR5-605 - ~SEK 33. Small slipjoint SanRenMu H03 - ~SEK 42. Both shipped from China, Postage included.
Larger are available but I've gone for small, the GR5-605 is very small but an excellent non-threatening knife.
Happy knife hunting.


----------



## joar (Mar 22, 2014)

ZNickey said:


> (A lot of interesting text.)


Thank you so very much for your extensive answer! 

As I said from the start, I want a even smaller knife than the Kershaw Scallion! The Spyderco Dragonfly looks really good (and I'm seriously considering buying one, regardless of what use it will come to), but the closed length is 82 mm - almost one cm more than the Chive (73 mm).

In Sweden, all knives (including automatics, I prefer those) _is_ allowed, but almost no one wears one on his/her person during the day. Because of our anti-weapon tradition, knives stays at home (think "Canada"). Therefore I need a really small and not-intimidating knife to attach to my keyring so that people will not look at me funny because of it's existence. I have my Scallion and/or Kershaw Clash in my bag in case of emergencies. 

So. Almost all the knives you listed is somewhat too big in it's folded position for me. The Protech Sprint looks lovely, but I can't afford it.  $50 is my upper limit.


Any more suggestions? The Kershaw Shuffle seems quite similar to the Spyderco Dragonfly in ways of design. Do you have any thoughts about that model? It's cheap; is it worth its price? It too is somewhat to big, but I can always find use for another knife. 

Thank you again!


----------



## ZNickey (Mar 23, 2014)

joar said:


> Thank you so very much for your extensive answer!
> 
> As I said from the start, I want a even smaller knife than the Kershaw Scallion! The Spyderco Dragonfly looks really good (and I'm seriously considering buying one, regardless of what use it will come to), but the closed length is 82 mm - almost one cm more than the Chive (73 mm).
> 
> ...



That's interesting that not many people carry them...with that said, most people in the US tend not to as well, although I personally cannot imagine not having something on me. I use it from everything to opening letters to cutting paper to cutting food at my office! In the US, it seems you see more people carrying knives in rural areas where work is often more hands-on and daily life often requires a cutting tool. I started carrying a knife when working on a farm and when fishing/crabbing as a kid...even tho I now live in the city and work in an office, the tradition just kind of stuck as I got used to always having a knife (and a multi-tool as I carry a Victorinox SwissTool Spirit+ or a Victorinox Tinker SAK in every bag I own and am always in reach of one!)

If you definitely need to stay Chive-sized, the Dragonfly is perhaps too large then. The blade isn't a whole lot longer, but it is a larger profile. It's intention was to give a small knife a little more leverage and is one of my personal favorites as it is capable of handling tasks of larger knives. By being wider, the profile is too noticeable...which if you arent close to a place that stocks them, is kind of a risk if it turns out being too large.

Spyderco's ClipiTool lines are a little smaller and incredibly cool knives. I have not used one myself yet, but have read really good things and will buy one soon. The steel isn't quite as good as VG-10, but having a knife with a second serrated knife or second pair of scissors in a handle under 70mm is a nice compact tool (plus the serrated knife can be used for heavier tasks like cutting cardboard to save the edge on the primary PE blade). They are very affordable (least in the US), but may not be easy to find as they were just released. Their LadyBug 3 is like 50mm long, so it is even more compact (and VG-10 steel)...I love mine, but this is a size below the Chive. Spyderco's Spin is also really cool, but recently discontinued and hard to find...it's super small but surprisingly capable for its size (the Cricket is as well.)

Benchmade for a while made a model called the Benchmite, and I absolutely love it. They made a standard, auto, and value line. At the time, the value lines were only like 25-35 USD. But they are out of production and harder to find now for a good price. The value models are called the Benchmite 2 technically.

If you like the size, the LadyBug 3 is made in VG-10 standard which is excellent, but also in ZDP-189 and Super Blue, which have shocking edge retention. I've seen the Super Blue version in the US for around $40 USD. Super Blue is an amazing steel and its performance blows me away. Unlike ZDP, it is easy to sharpen.
http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=874


----------



## joar (Mar 25, 2014)

ZNickey said:


> That's interesting that not many people carry them...with that said, most people in the US tend not to as well, although I personally cannot imagine not having something on me. I use it from everything to opening letters to cutting paper to cutting food at my office! In the US, it seems you see more people carrying knives in rural areas where work is often more hands-on and daily life often requires a cutting tool. I started carrying a knife when working on a farm and when fishing/crabbing as a kid...even tho I now live in the city and work in an office, the tradition just kind of stuck as I got used to always having a knife (and a multi-tool as I carry a Victorinox SwissTool Spirit+ or a Victorinox Tinker SAK in every bag I own and am always in reach of one!)
> 
> If you definitely need to stay Chive-sized, the Dragonfly is perhaps too large then. The blade isn't a whole lot longer, but it is a larger profile. It's intention was to give a small knife a little more leverage and is one of my personal favorites as it is capable of handling tasks of larger knives. By being wider, the profile is too noticeable...which if you arent close to a place that stocks them, is kind of a risk if it turns out being too large.
> 
> ...





Haha! Funny you should say that, I myself have grown up on a farm and I'm used to always have some kind of knife at hand. I guess some things aren't bound to nationality, but more to... Cows, or whatever. 

I have now ordered a Spyderco Ladybug 3 for my keyring. It's a little more than I hoped to pay ($55 including shipping), but I think it will fit perfectly. I don't need the extra features of an ClipiTool, and it's a bit to heavy for its size. The Benchmite II is nice, but I prefer the Ladybug's design, and it's easier to find someone willing to ship Spyderco's products to Sweden.

But now I am really craving a Kershaw Shuffle too... Do you have any thoughts about that knife? You seem to be quite informed in general. 

Again, thank you for all your tips!


----------



## ZNickey (Mar 25, 2014)

joar said:


> Haha! Funny you should say that, I myself have grown up on a farm and I'm used to always have some kind of knife at hand. I guess some things aren't bound to nationality, but more to... Cows, or whatever.
> 
> I have now ordered a Spyderco Ladybug 3 for my keyring. It's a little more than I hoped to pay ($55 including shipping), but I think it will fit perfectly. I don't need the extra features of an ClipiTool, and it's a bit to heavy for its size. The Benchmite II is nice, but I prefer the Ladybug's design, and it's easier to find someone willing to ship Spyderco's products to Sweden.
> 
> ...





Anytime! And great call! You will really like the Ladybug and I think the first time you take it to a piece of paper you will be quite impressed with how little force is required to cut and how such a small knife is such an aggressive cutter. The VG-10 steel is simply fantastic...it is tough, keeps an edge for a long time, has great corrosion resistance, and is super easy to sharpen. For an every day usage folding knife that will see all sorts of roles, I think VG-10 is one of the premier steels for this purpose. It is also a steel that can easily get 'screaming sharp'...if you upkeep its razor edge, it will essentially be a pocket scalpel with a really tough edge.

I don't think the Shuffle is going to give you anywhere near the performance the Ladybug 3 will...which may result in you not carrying/using it much. While I have not used the Shuffle much (handled it a little while ago), I have used the 8CR steel extensively. I personally dislike the steel because of how quickly it dulls...especially with cutting cardboard or other abrasive objects, as the steel is not very wear resistant and so abrasives will dramatically deform the edge. It cannot really take that "screaming sharp" razor edge like VG-10 can, it is not nearly as tough, and it is not a very aggressive/'biting' cutter, IMO. Additionally, the edge geometry of the Shuffle will almost surely be inferior to the Spyderco you just got.

In sum, while there is a lot of personal preference to knives, I personally think the difference between a premium steel like VG-10, CPM-154, CPM-S30V, etc. with a good heat treatment on a good blade design versus an economy steel with mediocre heat treatment and lesser blade design is such a dramatic difference that it often becomes kind of hard to go back!


----------



## 8steve88 (Mar 25, 2014)

There's always the Spyderco Domino flipper. The link should show if noone edits it or deletes my post or anything


----------



## JBE (Mar 26, 2014)

joar said:


> I have now ordered a Spyderco Ladybug 3 for my keyring. It's a little more than I hoped to pay ($55 including shipping), but I think it will fit perfectly. I don't need the extra features of an ClipiTool, and it's a bit to heavy for its size. The Benchmite II is nice, but I prefer the Ladybug's design, and it's easier to find someone willing to ship Spyderco's products to Sweden.



The Ladybug series is what I would've recommended. Surprisingly versatile and a great cutter for it's size while remaining extremely easy to carry.


----------



## 8steve88 (Mar 26, 2014)

Good choice, better than average steel in a small package.


----------



## kate (Mar 15, 2015)

Great pocket knife. Small and not bulky. Has a clip on it to hold it on a pocket. Well made knife at a reasonable price. Comes with a sharp edge and holds a sharp edge. I recommend this knife for anyone needing a small knife with the ability to handle many knife oriented tasks.


----------

